# Gentoo instalacja - kilka pytań.

## ebti

Cóż, jak w temacie. Mam kilka pytań. I proszę nie piszcie "wujek GOOGLE" itp, jak nie macie nic ciekawego do powiedzenie to się nie udzielajcie.

1. Jak instalować programy w Gentoo. Jest polecenie merge, ale co dalej? Siedziałem na Debianie i jestem przyzwyczajony, edycja repo>update>apt-get, i po problemie. A tutaj? Jakieś repo edytować czy cuś?

2. Mam karte sieciową na Realtek RTL8185. Czy Gentoo ją obsługuje?

I czy jest jakiś program konfiguracyjny dostęp do sieci. Pamiętam, że w menu, w network, jest coś w stylu WPAsuplicat connect czy coś podobnego.

No to chyba narazie tyle.

Może jeszcze coś wymyśle.

Dzięki za wszelaką pomoc.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## unK

 *ebti wrote:*   

> 1. Jak instalować programy w Gentoo. Jest polecenie merge, ale co dalej? Siedziałem na Debianie i jestem przyzwyczajony, edycja repo>update>apt-get, i po problemie. A tutaj? Jakieś repo edytować czy cuś?

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1

----------

## ryba84

Dokładnie jak napisał @unK dokumentacja po coś powstała. A co do karty realteka to jak pod innymi systemami działa to tu też będzie. To tylko kwestia konfiguracji jądra.

----------

## Kajan

Stery w jajku:

```

Device Driver -> 

  Networking Device Support -> 

    Wireless LAN -> 

      <M> Realtek 8180/8185 PCI support

```

Pozdro

----------

## sebas86

 *ebti wrote:*   

> jak nie macie nic ciekawego do powiedzenie to się nie udzielajcie.

  Czymś takim sam spowodujesz kiedyś atak na swoją osobę. Jeśli będziesz zadawał sensowne pytania nikt Cię stąd nie odeśle do google.pl. Sam tego nie popieram i staram się tępić, chyba, że ktoś rzeczywiście jest leniwy.

Co do pytań. Tak jak koledzy wyżej powiedzieli, warto zacząć od dokumentacji. Być może Cię rozczaruje, ale dobrze postawione Gentoo to w 50% chęć do samodzielnego zdobywania wiedzy. Jeśli wykażesz inicjatywę i przebrniesz chociaż przez podstawy wygrasz wsparcie od innych użytkowników.  :Smile: 

1. Jest emerge, generalnie sposób instalacji różni się filozofią od Debiana. Możesz do woli mieszać różne repozytoria i co lepsze mieszać także pakiety w różnych wersjach (stabilna, niestabilna co w Debianie jest dość kłopotliwe). A i najważniejsze, w Gentoo większości rzeczy się nie instaluje tak od razu, przedtem zazwyczaj trzeba je skompilować.

2. Jeśli działała pod Debianem, pod Gentoo będzie działać na pewno (Gentoo umożliwia bezproblemową instalację także własnościowych sterowników ze standardowego drzewa i zazwyczaj wyręczy Cię w etapie kompilacji i integracji z systemem).

----------

## Jacekalex

 *ebti wrote:*   

> .......................... Siedziałem na Debianie i jestem przyzwyczajony, edycja repo>update>apt-get, i po problemie. A tutaj? Jakieś repo edytować czy cuś?  

 

http://forum.dug.net.pl/viewtopic.php?id=16056

Miłej lektury  :Very Happy: 

----------

